# Veggie resturaunts in the Midlands



## mr steev (Nov 6, 2007)

Thankfully, where I live has some fine Indian resturaunts. Other than them, the choice of somewhere which does decent veggie food is somewhat limited to say the least! (ie one souless bar in town that caters for special diets, veggie, vegan, wheat and gluten free etc, but most of the menu being meaty)

Can anyone suggest any decent vegetarian  resturaunts in the Midlands/Shropshire area that would be worth travelling to?


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 6, 2007)

check http://veganbrum.wordpress.com/

It's only just started so there ain't much on there at the moment, but more stuff will be added soon


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 6, 2007)

I have not been but plan to go for lunch at least on my next trip to Brum...

www.sibilasrestaurant.co.uk

I think the menu and the setting looks good.


Also check out Maxism if you havn't already on Darlington St. I've not been there for a while but they had a good selection of veggie 'tapas' type food. They did a lush spinach and mozzarella pancake and cracking salads and cake. At the weekend evenings it's also a BYOB.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 6, 2007)

moonsi til said:
			
		

> I have not been but plan to go for lunch at least on my next trip to Brum...
> 
> www.sibilasrestaurant.co.uk
> 
> I think the menu and the setting looks good.



I've just spent 10 minutes trying to find the thread that I started last year about Sibila's. It was a waste of time - looks like it's been deleted.

Anyway - really harsh stomach pain developed shortly after I ate the meal (which was partly cold FFS - but I was too hungry to send it back), I was struggling to stop myself from moaning out on the bus home. When I arrived home I spent six hours rushing back and forth between bedroom and toilet, basically being sick out of my arse  Sorry if that's put you off your dinner. I had to take the next day off work too as I was too weak, because I was too sick to eat anything the previous day.

Other than my bowl of porridge in the morning I hadn't eaten anything else that day, so nothing else could be to blame.

I'm sure it was just bad luck and 99% of the customers come out happy, but I have honestly never felt so sick in my life.

People on here reckon it could have been peanut allergy (it was a Thai curry), although the waitress confirmed that there was no peanut in the dish...  So perhaps some sort of contamination / unknown ingredient?

The only other person I have met (a stranger in the local wholefoods shop) who has eaten there said she could tell the vegetables were 'off' and the food made her feel really sick. Which is a bit worrying really, I thought my experience was just a one-off...

Anyway, I hope their standards have improved 'cos something dodgy was definitely going on there.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 6, 2007)

ooh i juzt found it by accident

http://urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=195997


----------



## baldrick (Nov 7, 2007)

mr steev said:
			
		

> Thankfully, where I live has some fine Indian resturaunts. Other than them, the choice of somewhere which does decent veggie food is somewhat limited to say the least! (ie one souless bar in town that caters for special diets, veggie, vegan, wheat and gluten free etc, but most of the menu being meaty)



You don't like Cafe Soya?

I went there with a veggie mate the other week and had the set menu, wasn't very impressed if i'm honest.  rather bland and i don't like meat substitutes which were in 2 of the 3 main courses.

Used to be one of my favourite places to eat, but being a 'vegetarian' has in all honesty put me off.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 7, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> You don't like Cafe Soya?



Never heard of it until now.


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2007)

one cafe soya is veggie the other meat eating, based around the arcadian they're functional chinese/asian food places

but cos they're chinese you never know if they've snuck in fish sauce etc


----------



## baldrick (Nov 7, 2007)

mr steev said:
			
		

> Never heard of it until now.



 you must go then  

try the one in the Arcadian as that just does veggie food.  the one i normally go to is the carnivores one on upper dean street.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 7, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> but *cos they're chinese* you never know if they've snuck in fish sauce etc


RASCIST!!!


----------



## mr steev (Nov 7, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> but cos they're chinese you never know if they've snuck in fish sauce etc



Yeah. I tend to avoid Chinese and Thai for that reason. Although it looks like Cafe Soya is a bit more clued up


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.hallirestaurant.com/index.html is lovely, although like most things in Leicester I doubt if it's worth making a special trip for


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2007)

mr steev said:
			
		

> Yeah. I tend to avoid Chinese and Thai for that reason. Although it looks like Cafe Soya is a bit more clued up


aye I think they are but wouldn't like to bet on it


----------



## mr steev (Nov 10, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> http://www.hallirestaurant.com/index.html is lovely, although like most things in Leicester I doubt if it's worth making a special trip for



Looks good, but probably not worth the journey, particularly cos I live about a mile away from the only resturaunt in the Black Country mentioned in the Michelin guide (an Indian/Bangledeshi place). It would be nice to go somewhere that was all veggie tho, although Indian resturaunts seem to be pretty obvious - I hate having to ask how things are cooked


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm coming to this thread a bit late, but there is an excellent veggie restaurant in Nottingham called Squeek. 

I don't think they have their own website but there's some info and reviews here.


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 12, 2007)

mr steev said:
			
		

> Yeah. I tend to avoid Chinese and Thai for that reason. Although it looks like Cafe Soya is a bit more clued up



Mmmmm. Cafe Soya. Their noodle soup fucken rocks. 

And can I give Jyoti a shout out?


----------



## Kidda (Dec 13, 2007)

is there still that veggie cafe in the custard factory?

they used to give us all their left overs (stuff that hadnt sold, not off plates) at night so we could feed people down at the social centre


----------



## mr steev (Dec 13, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> is there still that veggie cafe in the custard factory?



It is. The Warehouse Cafe.

I had to do a course at The Bond, just round the corner from the Custard Factory, the other day and stumbled on it by accident cutting down the side streets to get to back into town.  
There's a veggie/vegan/wholefood shop next door where I got a massive home made veggie pasty for a bargain price


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 13, 2007)

If it's still going, The Good Earth in Leicester does some pretty decent, if slightly fussy, vegetarian food.


----------



## John Quays (Dec 16, 2007)

The Alley Cafe in Nottingham is really good. It's not far from Slab Square, walk away from it up past the Bell pub and it's down an alley on the right, before that indoor shopping arcade.

The logo is a sodding great pink cat. Like a great big pink ... panther.  Ah I get it.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 16, 2007)

John Quays said:
			
		

> The Alley Cafe in Nottingham is really good. It's not far from Slab Square, walk away from it up past the Bell pub and it's down an alley on the right, before that indoor shopping arcade.
> 
> The logo is a sodding great pink cat. Like a great big pink ... panther.  Ah I get it.



Seconded but it's more of a daytime food place. They do great sandwiches and there's usually decent music at night but it can get a bit tight!


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 17, 2007)

mr steev said:
			
		

> It is. The Warehouse Cafe.
> 
> I had to do a course at The Bond, just round the corner from the Custard Factory, the other day and stumbled on it by accident cutting down the side streets to get to back into town.
> There's a veggie/vegan/wholefood shop next door where I got a massive home made veggie pasty for a bargain price


The warehouse is not in the custard factory. Rooty Frooty's is. Although it's no longer veggie.


----------



## mr steev (Dec 17, 2007)

I found Rooty Frooty's a couple of weeks before. 
Poked my head in, but couldn't see any menus/pricelists... some nice looking food but I didn't have enough time to eat.


----------

